
The Government Uses ‘Near Perfect Surveillance’ Data on Americans - jeffadotio
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/07/opinion/dhs-cell-phone-tracking.html
======
NotSammyHagar
No body will notice with all the current crap going on in the world except a
few programmers. I want a law that prohibits this tracking, and prohibits cell
phone companies from selling their tracking. Only under court order. Companies
will claim they can't make money without tracking, too bad. Maybe California
or Oregon or Washington state can push this kind of thing through.

------
jeffadotio
Internet Archive Link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200208003003/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200208003003/https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/07/opinion/dhs-
cell-phone-tracking.html)

